# Restaurants on Kauai's North Shore



## WalnutBaron (Apr 27, 2013)

It's been awhile since there was a thread featuring Kauai's restaurants, and so I wanted to comment on our experiences with a few of the restaurants on the North Shore and Kapa'a:

* The Tavern: this is a relatively new restaurant opened by the famed Roy Yamaguchi (better known for the Roy's chain which is prominent throughout Hawaii, California, and Florida). The Tavern is located at the beautiful clubhouse facility attached to the Prince Golf Course. It serves comfort food, a decided departure from Roy's Asian fusion cuisine. Bottom line: it was a big disappointment. The food was overcooked (both the fish and the pasta) and the place has an echo that makes it nearly impossible to have a conversation over dinner. To make matters worse, the night we visited they had a live guitar that was playing so loudly, you couldn't appreciate the music and it only contributed to the cacophony inside.

* Makana Terrace: this is located at the St. Regis Princeville, and the setting is spectacular. With amazing views of Bali Hai (Mt. Makana) and Hanalei Bay stretched out before you, the best time to visit is about a half hour before sunset. The food was excellent, service attentive but not intrusive, and the overall experience unforgettable.

* Mediterranean Gourmet: located about four miles west of Hanalei. This place is one of the North Shore favorites, but it's slipping. Food was not served hot, the service was spotty, and it just seemed like the place was living off its past good reputation. We spoke with another couple who also expressed disappointment with their meal.

*Nanea: located at the Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas. We loved this place. Very good food, a nice menu, friendly service, with the option of dining inside or outside near the pond and waterfall. This is also well-reviewed on OpenTable.com.

* Chicken In A Barrel: we found two locations, in Hanalei and Kapa'a. Great roasted chicken and fall-off-the-bone ribs, awesome sauces, black beans and rice. Outstanding.

* Brick Oven Pizza: located at the Chevron Station in Princeville, the pizza dough is hand thrown and the toppings are good quality, though not overly generous. Overall, I'd give the pizza a "B".


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2013)

I agree with your grade for Brick Oven Pizza. It's good but not fantastic.
I've had the sampler Platter at Chicken in a Barrel and the best part was the
Chicken. I will go back but I will just order the chicken dinner.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 27, 2013)

Ah, the Tavern--We remember it well.

I believe it is his daughter or some relative running the restaurant, not Yamaguchi himself.

What we remembered and will always remember was the appetizer:

"COLD, BURNED BLACK POPCORN."

It wasn't just us that got this appetizer but everyone eating that evening.

COLD, BURNED BLACK POPCORN  hard to believe but it really happened.

Sterling


----------



## AbelowDS (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks - This is very helpful.  Can you help with prices for these restaurants?  $   $$   $$$   $$$$  ?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 28, 2013)

AbelowDS said:


> Thanks - This is very helpful.  Can you help with prices for these restaurants?  $   $$   $$$   $$$$  ?



Brick Oven Pizza and Chicken In A Barrel are reasonably priced.

The other restaurants I mentioned will set you back about $50 pp including tip but without alcohol.

Enjoy!


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2013)

Most large pizzas at Brick Oven were between $20 and $30 depending on
toppings. That's about average for pizza in my area that's not a chain with
deals and coupons.The sampler platter at Chicken in a Barrel was $15.95 or 
right around there.


----------



## AbelowDS (Apr 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Most large pizzas at Brick Oven were between $20 and $30 depending on
> toppings. That's about average for pizza in my area that's not a chain with
> deals and coupons.The sampler platter at Chicken in a Barrel was $15.95 or
> right around there.



Holy crap! I AM NOT moving to Wisconsin if an average pizza costs $20-30!!!!  Here in Boston we're talking $10-18.  It's the chains that cost more (never understood that since the chains have such inferior pizza... At least around here).


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2013)

That's the price with out a coupon at a local place here. At the chains like
Pizza Hut and Dominos you can get a $10 pizza. At the others cheese pizzas
May be about $15 but I usually want something else on it. I do live a only a
Few miles from the touristy Wisconsin Dells too.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 29, 2013)

AbelowDS said:


> Holy crap! I AM NOT moving to Wisconsin if an average pizza costs $20-30!!!!  Here in Boston we're talking $10-18.  It's the chains that cost more (never understood that since the chains have such inferior pizza... At least around here).



My experience both in Hawaii and on the mainland is to avoid the chains and go to the place you've never heard of--especially if the parking lot is crowded.

But, if you have pre-schoolers or kids in grade school go to McDonalds or the kids will be miserable and make you miserable unless it is McDonalds and they can get a Happy Meal.  :hysterical:

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2013)

I've enjoyed lunch at Kalypso in Hanalei several times.  Their Ono fish and chips is great.  And the beer is ice cold.  www.kalypsokauai.com

Dave


----------



## rifleman69 (Apr 29, 2013)

1   Dont' call it Brick Oven Pizza, although it may be cooked in a brick oven, it's not related to the two restaurants in Kapaa and Kalaheo.  Instead, you go to the North Shore General Store for the burgers.   And yes, that's the name of the Chevron store...North Shore General Store.

2.  Chicken in a Barrel Hanalei = fantastic food.  Chicken, pulled pork, and the ribs were all hits.

3.  The Tavern must be paying people to write their positive reviews on yelp and the like, most everyone I've talked to would not go back...not even a "Maybe they had an off night, I'll go back and try them again".

4.  Kauai Grill at St Regis, like all of the other restaurants there, is simply for the view.  The food portions are small, although well prepared. 

5.  Kalypso is nothing special...it's neither top quality nor bottom of the barrel.  Wife and I love the ono fish and chips there so we hit it at least once (this time twice).

6.  Since we're including Kapaa in this, head to the Hukilau for dinner.  Sure, the resort that it's located in looks like it's still stuck in the 70's, but the food and portions are ono!

Got back Saturday and can't wait to go again in about a year!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 30, 2013)

Surprised nobody has mentioned CJ's Steakhouse?  Always one of our favorites, we always stop there our first night on the island...

Any updates on the restaurant at Pali Ke Kua?  The Beamreach was our favorite on the island before Iniki... the new restaurant had just re-opened 2 years ago during our last visit... can't remember the name, food was fantastic but the service would have to be the most pathetic we've ever experienced, 2.5 hours to get food and there were only 4 tables seated in the entire place.

I just looked it up on google and I'm guessing it's Infigo's?  From all the reviews, it sounds like not much has changed...


----------



## rifleman69 (May 1, 2013)

CJ's is garbage, just my opinion.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 3, 2013)

> *Nanea: located at the Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas. We loved this place. Very good food, a nice menu, friendly service, with the option of dining inside or outside near the pond and waterfall. This is also well-reviewed on OpenTable.com.



When we stayed at the Westin we ate there pricey but very good. The crab cakes appetizer we had was truly wonderful and only $15. 

Scotty's BBQ in Kapaa was also very good.  Great views from every sit in the place ( just north of the downtown) and relatively cheap


----------



## ouaifer (May 3, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> When we stayed at the Westin we ate there pricey but very good. The crab cakes appetizer we had was truly wonderful and only $15.
> 
> Scotty's BBQ in Kapaa was also very good.  Great views from every sit in the place ( just north of the downtown) and relatively cheap



_Scotty's is out of business....except for some catering._


----------



## MommaBear (May 4, 2013)

ouaifer said:


> _Scotty's is out of business....except for some catering._



Too bad! It was always our first stop coming off the airplane. Surprised no one mentioned Bubba Burger although I am not a fan. We like the (cannot remember full name ) Bar and Grill in the Princeville Plaza for breakfast, fan of Nanea for dinner. I may be the only person who had a good meal at the Tavern.  Dolphin in Hanalei is good but can be inconsistent. Postcards was okay but no meat and expensive. Infigo's was closed when we were there in December. The area could use a good, consistent reasonably priced place that doesn't go out of business!


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 4, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> When we stayed at the Westin we ate there pricey but very good. The crab cakes appetizer we had was truly wonderful and only $15.
> 
> Scotty's BBQ in Kapaa was also very good.  Great views from every sit in the place ( just north of the downtown) and relatively cheap



We, too, were fans of Scotty's BBQ and noticed immediately that it had closed when we drove through Kapaa. We asked one of the locals at our hotel about Scotty's and she told us the owners had some issues with the IRS and thus the reason for the closure.

Too bad. It was a nice spot for Hawaiian BBQ with a nice view of the beach.


----------



## ouaifer (May 4, 2013)

MommaBear said:


> Too bad! It was always our first stop coming off the airplane. Surprised no one mentioned Bubba Burger although I am not a fan. We like the (cannot remember full name ) Bar and Grill in the Princeville Plaza for breakfast, fan of Nanea for dinner. I may be the only person who had a good meal at the Tavern.  Dolphin in Hanalei is good but can be inconsistent. Postcards was okay but no meat and expensive. Infigo's was closed when we were there in December. The area could use a good, consistent reasonably priced place that doesn't go out of business!



_Sorry, strike out time.  Paradise Bar and Grill is also closed.  Something else was going in as of this winter._


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2013)

Shrimp Station and Bubba's Burgers.  I wish I could find more places that I like as well as those two.  Bouchons was decent, but the fish and chips was different from one day to the next.  Doesn't matter now, as I cannot eat that breaded coating anymore.  I will have to eat fish naked from now on.


----------



## Fisch (May 5, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I will have to eat fish naked from now on.



You can get arrested for that in some places


----------



## Kildahl (May 8, 2013)

In 2011, we enjoyed fish taco night at the Hanalei Gourmet. It had great atmosphere and the food was good.
Going back this summer and will check on how it is doing.


----------



## kwindham (May 12, 2013)

We just got back from Kauai, here's my 2 cents worth.  CJ's was horrible, we hated it.  Kalypso was ok, not great, not horrid, loved chicken in a barrel, the pizza at Kilauea Bakery and Pau Hana Pizza was divine!!!   Bubbas burgers was ok for a quick burger at lunch, paradise bar and grill is under construction right now.  Tahiti Nui was gross,....all in all, the north shore really needs a decent place to eat for a decent price that has decent service that serves a variety of items.  After the first several days we either went south or ate in the condo.  Oh and we also ate at St Regis, I forget the name.  It was good but not really out of this world like you would expect.  The 2 best place we ate on the island was Gaylords and the Beach House Restaurant!  Loved both of those places!!!  Great food, great service, little pricey but worth it!


----------



## tfalk (May 12, 2013)

kwindham said:


> The 2 best place we ate on the island was Gaylords and the Beach House Restaurant!  Loved both of those places!!!  Great food, great service, little pricey but worth it!



Interesting, from looking at the website, it appears that Gaylord's has reverted back to Gaylord's???  When we were there 2 years ago, it was 22 North and the menu was horrible so we skipped it.  I'm wondering when they switched back?


----------



## DaveNV (May 12, 2013)

tfalk said:


> Interesting, from looking at the website, it appears that Gaylord's has reverted back to Gaylord's???  When we were there 2 years ago, it was 22 North and the menu was horrible so we skipped it.  I'm wondering when they switched back?



If the menu was horrible, you probably weren't the only ones who skipped it. Restaurants fail all the time, and lack of customers is usually the biggest reason.  

Dave


----------



## drguy (May 13, 2013)

Dolphin Grill and Postcards Restaurant ($$ & $$$) in Hanalei are favorites of ours.  Sad to hear that Scotty's is gone.


----------



## Chrispee (May 13, 2013)

The Kilauea Fish Market is a favourite plate lunch stop for me.


----------



## Kildahl (May 13, 2013)

Chrispee said:


> The Kilauea Fish Market is a favourite plate lunch stop for me.



Glad you mentioned. We purchase a lot of fish there but don't eat there (at least not inside) because of the heat.


----------

